# Horse that pulls back



## RebelsRose (Jul 15, 2007)

I had a horse I trained that was like this and some one suggested this to so here's what you need....

-6-8ft of Twine, sturdy twine but easy enough to break if she pulls back to hard.
-A golf ball size ball that has a hole through it like a bead, I bought one from a craft store that was wooden.
-An O shaped tie ring.


Alright once you have these things this is what your going to do,
Take the twine and tie it to your horses halter, take the other end of the twine run it through the tie ring that should be secured to a post or stall wall, and once the twine is through, tie the ball to the end of it. This way when your horse pulls back she has about 6 or 8 ft of pullage and wont spook and may or may not stop pulling back, if your horse doesnt stop pulling the twine will give a tight tug and then snap so no worrying about bent neck. This will take a while so have patience. 

Or you could teach her to gound tie but this took my horse 2 months straight to learn. Take and lead your horse to where ever you groom, tack ect... everyday and put the lead on the ground , Say 'STAND' and then start grooming, if your horse even moves one hoof, place it back exactly to where it was and again say stand. This will take a while but once your horse gets it it will be like a dream. My horse stands now with no halter or lead and lets me tack him completely without moving in a 100 acer feild it is much worth it.

Good luck


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm a great believer in the blocker or aussie tie ring. I use them for teaching old and young horses to stand tied without pulling back. I have one in my wash rack, I keep them for tying to the trailer or just tying to tack up. If there is one thing that is a miracle tool its the blocker tie. It used to come with a DVD on how to train the horse with it I'm not sure if it still does. 
Heres one link or you can just google Blocker tie ring. 
http://downunderhorsemanship.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=38&products_id=58

There is a little movie on it here http://www.blockerranch.com/


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

so i am not sure if all of you will agree with this method but i recently went through a period of time where everytime i tied my horse he would pull back. we went through 2-3 leadropes and a halter.( he kept breaking metal pieces on them) but anyways what an expierenced adult and I did was first put on gloves and a helment  and then use a rope halter that will not break and simply wrap the lead rope around the hitching post, dont tie it but hold on to the end of it, have a dressage \lunge whip in the other hand. give the lead rope a slight tug ( as if he were pulling back on it so that he feels the pressure) if he starts pulling back drive him with the dressage whip until he takes even one step forward then stop. you dont wasnt to tie him so that you can let go if he pulls to hard but just wrapping it around once gives you a little leverage. he will soon learn that when he feels pressure to move forward to remove it. hope i helped. by the way this worked great with my boy!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I'm a great believer in the blocker or aussie tie ring. I use them for teaching old and young horses to stand tied without pulling back. I have one in my wash rack, I keep them for tying to the trailer or just tying to tack up. If there is one thing that is a miracle tool its the blocker tie. It used to come with a DVD on how to train the horse with it I'm not sure if it still does.
> Heres one link or you can just google Blocker tie ring.
> http://downunderhorsemanship.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=38&products_id=58
> 
> There is a little movie on it here http://www.blockerranch.com/


How excellent! I had never heard or seen those things, how neat! I wish I knew about these years ago. I once owned a mare who had been in an accident as a youngster when tied and could no longer be kept tied as she would panic. It took a few years and lots of work with her before we could trust her being tied.

This device really looks neat.


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

I also have used blocker tie rings, and I also use be nice halters which kind of work like a bitless bridle. Definitely stops the pulling!


----------



## boonesar (Dec 3, 2007)

Tie with a rope halter and rope only no snaps that can break and they learn to break. Do ground work first to teach to soften to pressure. The rope halter won't break and if you use a good one with knots on the nose band they feel that pressure and learn it eastier on them not to pull back. YOu don't want to teach them they get rewarded by getting free if they break snaps.


----------



## BackintheSaddle2 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. I will try a few different methods. She will stand tied fine as long as her buddy is with her, but as soon as I move my gelding she isn't happy. :? 

She also hasn't been worked with or tied in over two years, so I am hoping with the attention and work every day she should come around.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My horse was HORRIBLE being tied (she was tied for whole month on rope in stall just before I got her). Basically almost any time I tied her to brush or saddle at some moment she panicked and pulled back like crazy. Using rope halters, letting her pull back and so on didn't work on her, because she rather break her neck than stop pulling when she's scared. 

So I got what Vida suggested - tie ring. In fact you don't need to order it from Clinton Anderson site - I've seen it in nearby Dover store, and I'm sure some other stores also carry it. I don't believe much the equipment can help, but I got it because nothing else worked (just to give a try). I dig in 7 ft high post and attached the ring on about 5.5 - 6 ft high from a ground. Believe it or not but it was the best $20 I ever spent on equipment. I have it already for 3 month and NEVER had her pull back since that (before it was almost every single time). Besides it also give really easy release (don't need to make knot), so I use it all the time with my other horse (she's fine being tied, but tie ring is just way more convenient).


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Before the discovery of the Blocker (Tie Ring), I would use a rope halter and about 20' of lead line. I would run the lead line through a secure ring twice to give it some friction then as the horse pulled back, I would let him but give some resistance to it. Pretty much the way the Blocker works.

The old "cowboy" method, which I was never really an advocate for, was to put a rope halter on them and tie them to a tree for an hour or so. I have to admit that it worked but there was a small risk of hurting your horse. I personally don't like that method but many people use it successfully.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

As Iridehorses wrote, I was always taught to just tie them to a tree and leave them for a while and that they will figure it out for themselves. That method can be very scary. Lucily I have never had or seen a horse get hurt that way...but...they can. My horses are fine tied but I think I'll be getting a blocker or two. Those things are genius! I had never seen them before in action. Thank You Vida for the video! Those are amazing.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Pre-blocker tie, I used a tire innertube wrapped around a tree too :lol: Its pretty hard on the tree and takes the bark off just for anyone wanting to try it :wink:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

boonesar said:


> Tie with a rope halter and rope only no snaps that can break and they learn to break. Do ground work first to teach to soften to pressure. The rope halter won't break and if you use a good one with knots on the nose band they feel that pressure and learn it eastier on them not to pull back. YOu don't want to teach them they get rewarded by getting free if they break snaps.


I think this is the best advice. She needs to be tied daily until she learns to stand.


----------



## BackintheSaddle2 (Jun 9, 2008)

We don't have any real good posts around here that I would feel comfortable leaving her tied too. I do have a yard light that is cemented and bolted and has some clear space around it. I am thinking of using it as her schooling post. We do have several trees just none of them conveniently placed enough to use. I am thinking of ordering the blocker as well. leaving her untied around here isn't a big issue, but when we start doing trails again I would like to know I can tie her and leave her. She tied well in the trailer coming home.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I'm a great believer in the blocker or aussie tie ring. I use them for teaching old and young horses to stand tied without pulling back. I have one in my wash rack, I keep them for tying to the trailer or just tying to tack up. If there is one thing that is a miracle tool its the blocker tie. It used to come with a DVD on how to train the horse with it I'm not sure if it still does.
> Heres one link or you can just google Blocker tie ring.
> http://downunderhorsemanship.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=38&products_id=58
> 
> There is a little movie on it here http://www.blockerranch.com/


i agree!! soo true........ :

ok, don't do the lariat behind the ears thing....... :shock: i saw a horse that pulled back fall down and nearly choke himself with that......... it was the scariest thing i've ever seen


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

One thing I would suggest, is no matter what method you decide to try, stick with it. Going from tying to a tie blocker ring and back to a solid post can be confusing, so pick and stick with it. Personally, I LIKE the special tie ring, etc, but what happens if you are out trail riding and you can only tie solid to a tree? If they are used to a little give, and it's not there, that can create a wreck in itself.

So, me, personally, I like to tie em to a high solid post/tree, whatever (they wont' hurt their necks if it's high and they can't get leverage!) Once they are used to a solid tie, you can tie them with any method you choose.


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

i've seen horses tied to a patience post, which is a high, swiveling attachment on a secure post. could work in your situation.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

You can use the tie ring as a step in his training. Supposedly the tie ring is the cure but you never know what may induce it on the trail. If you are that concerned, better to go one step further and hard tie as the next step or better yet, teach him to hobble as well.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> You can use the tie ring as a step in his training. Supposedly the tie ring is the cure but you never know what may induce it on the trail.


see, that's what i think, use the tie ring at first so he gets more relaxed about the idea of tying, and then start from the ground up for solid tying...... like just running the rope around the pole and then gradually go up


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree completely they need to be able to stand hard tied. I work them up to the double loop on the blocker tie. If you watch the video it shows how to hard tie them with it. Its a teaching aid so should be used as such. They're also handy for general use. I use them on the high line when we camp. They have saved us from having injured or loose horses by "giving" when they have spooked when tied on a line.


----------



## BackintheSaddle2 (Jun 9, 2008)

So yesterday I decided to try tying her high with the rope halter and rope. She stood nicely for over an hour, seemingly with trying to pull at all. SO I went inside to get my riding boots on to work with my gelding. While I was inside, the whole house begins to shake and this really loud sound I have never heard before gets the whole house shaking...... I run outside with my barefeet in time to see her rearing up and her breaking free and tail streaking away. Hubby is standing in the middle of the drive jumping up and down whooping it up. He is a huge aviation fan and almost wet his pants at the sight. Turns out two fighter jets flew over our property at a full 90degree bank and then curved back around over top of it. They were only about 200 feet in the air and OMG was it loud. So with my husband jumping up and down hollering, I went back in to get my boots on so I could retrieve my horse. She broke the rope halter in three different places...so that ended the exercise for the day. She got to craze the corral while I worked Ziggy. 

I am tempted to either make a temporary halter out of a rubber garden hose or just to tie her with a length of garden hose. Something with a lot of tension and some pully back. Anyone ever heard of something like this? It would be similar to the rubber around the tree I imagine but with hopefully a little more pull?

This is my girl


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

What kind of rope halter did you have?


----------



## BackintheSaddle2 (Jun 9, 2008)

You can kind of see it in the first pic of her standing tied. It was a three stand braided type of halter. not sure if it had a brand or anything....


----------



## CaEcho (May 7, 2008)

The blocker tie ring for sure. I like when you can tie a horse high. Ive never liked the tree or pole method, there is too much that can go wrong. Up against a wall, out of the sun, on a safe surface (no slippage) and where you can see them. I would take them, tie them comfortable, and park a chair about 20 feet away. They pull and pull and pull, and figgure out that nothing is going to happen. Once they quit pulling, and as soon as I hear a sigh, or see them lick lips, I would untie them, walk them around, and put them up with some treats. Do it again the next day, and they would pull some, but not as much. Again, as soon as they relaxed, I untied them. I reward them relaxing. They soon figgure it out, pretty fast normally. I never leave, and never say anything to them. I just watch to make sure they are okay, and dont get hurt. Pretty soon, after they relax, I come up and give them treats tied, and groom them, making it longer each time. Usually after a week or so, there are no problems after that. 

A horse that has probelms should not be cross tied, or tied to a hitch untill they learn not to pull back. Too dangerous imho.


----------

